# What should I ask for this 5.2 system??



## cdguy (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I was going to make another theater room in the basement, but my wife has different ideas, so I already put together a pretty nice system and now either have to store it or sell it.... 
Ascend cbm170se pair for fronts
340sec for center
and 2 200se for surrounds...

2 Wharfedale sw300 subs {these were $1299 onsale for 899 each, 12" 300watt, although someone does have them on ebay for $700}

a set of wharfedale speakers stands for the 170's, these were $300...

I was thinking $1200 for the system with 1 sub and the stands does that sound too cheap? They are all black ascends and subs... I may want to keep the second sub for my tube system, I nice option to turn on when I want more bass...


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

That seems reasonable to me. The challenge is finding someone who knows the value and quality of Ascend. You might do better selling each speaker or pair of speakers on Ebay. ???


----------

